# AMD equivalent of i7, & a corresponding graphics card



## anarchy0x (May 16, 2011)

1. What is the current price of i7 920 & i7 930?. What would be an AMD equivalent of them-
a) Pricewise-  an AMD CPU which is available for the same price 
b) Performance wise- an AMD CPU which gives the same performance as an i7 920/930
c) From AMD & intel i7, wich would you recommend

2. What would be an appropriate card for an i7 i.e something which is optimum for gaming?

3. If I buy an i5, will it get outdated before 3 years? What about the same for i7?


----------



## coderunknown (May 16, 2011)

^^ bad buy. Core i5 2500 beats it & will cost less. no AMD equivalent. Phenom II X6 is a waste of money for now, which were the only competitors.

the 2nd one is a tough. need to state your budget & what exactly you want to buy. cause it depends on budget & your gaming needs. not to forget the resolution of the monitor/HDTV. 

buy the k series i5 2500 & overclock it later. also it will eventually get outdated. but it'll be better to fill the PC buying template as answering these will create more confusion.


----------



## Demon Lord (May 16, 2011)

If u want to compare an AMD proc to an intel i7 there is no proc to compare.the top AMD CPU Phenom 2 x6 1100T BE struggles to keep up with even i7 860,forget 920.
n the second gen sandies have made there procs search for hiding.
Even with the cost x6 1100T Costs around 12k,u
get better i5 2500k for 11k.
Price wise performance wise intel is the way to go


----------



## MatchBoxx (May 17, 2011)

Lets face a simple fact! Nothing is meant to last forever...technology is progressing at a rapid rate. And even a i5-2500k will eventually get outdated in 2years, but you can still use this proccy for a decent 5yr...pentium4 is still available in the market! But, since it seems that you are a AMD loyalist, you might consider waiting for the AMD bulldozer based proccys...

For your needs, an Intel i5-2500k is the best buy...no need to get i7-2600k


----------



## Cilus (May 17, 2011)

Demon Lord said:


> If u want to compare an AMD proc to an intel i7 there is no proc to compare.the top AMD CPU Phenom 2 x6 1100T BE struggles to keep up with even i7 860,forget 920.
> n the second gen sandies have made there procs search for hiding.
> Even with the cost x6 1100T Costs around 12k,u
> get better i5 2500k for 11k.
> Price wise performance wise intel is the way to go



Buddy, i7 860 is more powerful and pricer than 920. 1100T is better than i7 920 and 930 and almost equivalent to 950. But the new second generation core series processors based on Sandy Bridge processors are the best processor now and can easily beat any AMD counterpart or the older core i5/i7 processors.


----------



## sukesh1090 (May 17, 2011)

@anarchy0x
 hey buddy if u want AMD only then wait for bulldozer based processors.according to the news,we hope it will beat core 2nd generation.so just wait for 1 more month.
or if you are in a hurry then go for i5 2500k as suggested by oters that is the best now.


----------



## Piyush (May 17, 2011)

2nd gen i7 is yet to see a competitor from AMD and its gonna be Bulldozer


----------



## ico (May 17, 2011)

@OP

Either get i5-2500k or wait for Bulldozer. No point in going for an old generation Phenom II.


Demon Lord said:


> If u want to compare an AMD proc to an intel i7 there is no proc to compare.the top AMD CPU Phenom 2 x6 1100T BE struggles to keep up with even i7 860,forget 920.


you'll be surprised to know that i7-860 is slightly faster than i7-920. And 1100T was better than both in applications like rendering/encoding etc.


----------



## Demon Lord (May 17, 2011)

ico said:
			
		

> you'll be surprised to know that i7-860 is slightly faster than i7-920. And 1100T was better than both in applications like rendering/encoding etc.



yep,i
was surprised to see 860 outperforming 920.1100T and 940 both ran neck to neck at benchmarks when i compared these procs at anandtech


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 17, 2011)

why so much talk about old gen processor? i5 sandy bridge is better than i7 920/930/940 & equal to i7 950 with less cost


----------



## anarchy0x (May 21, 2011)

Thankyou  everyone for your valuable feedback. I had no idea about bulldozer & I didn't know that Sandy is better than its counterparts.




sukesh1090 said:


> @anarchy0x
> hey buddy if u want AMD only then wait for bulldozer based processors.according to the news,we hope it will beat core 2nd generation.so just wait for 1 more month.
> or if you are in a hurry then go for i5 2500k as suggested by oters that is the best now.



1. Does anyone have any idea what is the exact date of its release? I mean when will it be availble in India? Will it take more time to come here?

2. Also how costly will it be compared to i5 2500K? I mean will it be more expensive & what about 'price for performance'?

I guess at this moment , maybe what we all can do is merely speculate, but I would still like to know, I want to buy as early as I can, but I can wait a few days, yes kind of contradicting. 

A google search about the launch date gave me the following link & the date seems to be from 31st may to 4th june & the venue Computex exp.

AMD 900-Series Bulldozer Chipsets to Launch at Computex 2011 - Softpedia


----------



## anarchy0x (May 25, 2011)

Anyone??


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 25, 2011)

You are contradicting yourself. Buy the best you can get right now and stick with it. PC Hardware does not outlasts its usefulness unless you're looking for all-the-time superior GPU/CPU processing power. At the end of the day, main reason for a system is to game and to game properly with decent enough settings. Other than certain upgrades like storage, you most likely wont have much reason to spend. If you want something better and you have the money, as a gamer you would end up grabbing a good gpu of its time. 

What are you doing exactly? Buying? Upgrading? Overall budget? Buy the best with what you have today or wait for bulldozer. i5 2500k gets another vote. Since you want ASAP, stick to it and don't think much. If you're going to? Chances are you will eventually end up waiting for bulldozer. If you have the patience, wait. Or else- i5 2500k all way. The waiting game never ends.


----------



## mukherjee (May 25, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> You are contradicting yourself. Buy the best you can get right now and stick with it. PC Hardware does not outlasts its usefulness unless you're looking for all-the-time superior GPU/CPU processing power. At the end of the day, main reason for a system is to game and to game properly with decent enough settings. Other than certain upgrades like storage, you most likely wont have much reason to spend. If you want something better and you have the money, as a gamer you would end up grabbing a good gpu of its time.
> 
> What are you doing exactly? Buying? Upgrading? Overall budget? Buy the best with what you have today or wait for bulldozer. i5 2500k gets another vote. Since you want ASAP, stick to it and don't think much. If you're going to? Chances are you will eventually end up waiting for bulldozer. If you have the patience, wait. Or else- i5 2500k all way. The waiting game never ends.



Superlike!! 

One couldnt have put it better!


----------



## anarchy0x (May 26, 2011)

I already confessed that I was contradicting myself, I understand your point that I can wait forever. However, 1st of June is just about a week away. Waiting a wek for something that I have to use for at least 2-3 years is calculated risk/investment.

My budget is 60k, without mouse, keyboard n speakers. I am buying a complete new system.



The Sorcerer said:


> You are contradicting yourself. Buy the best you can get right now and stick with it. PC Hardware does not outlasts its usefulness unless you're looking for all-the-time superior GPU/CPU processing power. At the end of the day, main reason for a system is to game and to game properly with decent enough settings. Other than certain upgrades like storage, you most likely wont have much reason to spend. If you want something better and you have the money, as a gamer you would end up grabbing a good gpu of its time.
> 
> What are you doing exactly? Buying? Upgrading? Overall budget? Buy the best with what you have today or wait for bulldozer. i5 2500k gets another vote. Since you want ASAP, stick to it and don't think much. If you're going to? Chances are you will eventually end up waiting for bulldozer. If you have the patience, wait. Or else- i5 2500k all way. The waiting game never ends.


----------

